# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Đảo Jeju (Hàn Quốc) - thiên đường của những cặp tình nhân - dao jeju han quoc

## thietht

Với biển xanh ngút ngàn và bờ đá cổ kính quanh năm sóng vỗ, Jeju được mệnh danh là thiên đường du lịch. Nơi đây, dường như mọi thứ đều êm ái, lắng đọng và thư thái. Có rất nhiều cặp vợ chồng hưởng tuần trăng mật và những đôi trẻ hẹn hò tại “điểm hẹn tình yêu” này.



Con đường lên miệng núi lửa Sangumburi trên đảo Jeju.


Cheonjiyeon - có nghĩa là “thác nối trời”, nơi bầu trời chạm mặt đất, với truyền thuyết về bảy nàng tiên xinh đẹp thường giáng trần nơi đây. Dòng thác có độ cao 22m, rộng 12m, nước chảy quanh năm đổ xuống một hồ nước nhân tạo. Cạnh khu vực thác nước là 3 tảng đá cổ, mọi người thường đến đây cầu nguyện sức khỏe và sự thịnh vượng.


Ngôi làng dân tộc Seongup - từng là thủ phủ của bộ tộc Cheongeui - Hyeon (1410-1914), cũng là nơi được chọn làm bối cảnh chính của phim Nàng Dae Jang Geum, từ lúc nhân vật chính làm cung nữ đến khi trở thành ngự y. Những ngôi nhà mái lợp bằng tranh dày, tường xây bằng đá đen sẵn có ở Jeju vốn là nham thạch phun trào của núi lửa. Trong các nhà còn giữ lại một số vật dụng sinh hoạt gia đình mà người dân ở đây sử dụng từ bao thế hệ trước.


Mở cửa đón du khách từ năm 1974, làng Seongup là nơi lưu giữ bản sắc văn hóa, phong tục truyền thống của ngư dân trên đảo Jeju từ nhiều thế kỷ trước. Đến đây, du khách có thể gặp gỡ, chuyện trò với dân làng, tìm hiểu về lối sống của họ và còn được thưởng thức mật ong và nấm linh chi.



Đây là phim trường chính của các bộ phim cổ trang nổi tiếng của Hàn Quốc,
trong đó có phim “Nàng Dae Jang Geum” của đạo diễn Lee Byung Hoon.


Công viên Tình Yêu (Love Land park) được khánh thành năm 2004 với 140 bức tượng mang chủ đề “sex”, thể hiện các hoạt động tình dục ở nhiều tư thế khác nhau khiến nhiều người xem phải đỏ mặt. Ban đầu, công viên được xây dựng vì mục đích giáo dục giới tính nhưng không ngờ đã trở thành một điểm du lịch nổi tiếng, nơi hò hẹn của các đôi tình nhân và thu hút du khách tham quan. Chỉ có người trên 18 tuổi mới được vào tham quan.



Sự táo bạo của các nhà điêu khắc sẽ khiến bạn phải ngạc nhiên. Các bức tượng khỏa thân được 
chạm khắc rất nghệ thuật, phối màu hài hoà và đôi khi có những nét hài hước, tế nhị.



Rải rác khắp nơi, với nhiều cách thể hiện đa dạng, vói nhiều tư thế, màu sắc và kích cỡ
khác nhau các pho tượng khơi gợi dục tình một cách trần trụi nhưng rất nghệ thuật


Sưu tầm

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## Alyaj

Đảo jeju cũng lọt top 7 kỳ quan thiên nhiên TG mà
Xem trên phim cũng thấy đẹp rồi

----------


## Chimera

jeju nhìn đẹp ghê
Giống thiên đường thật

----------


## Amp21

Jeju nhìn trong phim Hàn thấy đẹp lắm

----------


## h20love

đẹp tóa... nhìn thấy trong mấy phim Hàn

----------


## Hunterist

Hòn đảo này nổi tiếng wa

----------

